# Blocked preen gland I need help please



## Briony (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi my poor bird Blue has a blocked preen gland. I have taken him to vets, he has had a anti inflamatory injection and put on antibiotics but he is so sore. Is there anything I can put on it to make it better and more comfortable for him? Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you can easily handle the budgie, you can make chamomile tea, bring it to room temperature, soak a cotton ball in the tea and then hold it on the sore area. 
You can also allow the budgie to bathe in the tea.

Chamomile has anti-inflammatory and soothing properties which may help soothe the soreness.

Additionally, you can give the budgie the tea to drink for the same reasons.

I'm sending lots of healing energy and prayers for your little budgie.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Briony (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you I will go buy some today. He bites so will put gloves on!

Thanks for your reply


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above. How is your budgie doing now? 

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

We look forward to seeing you around the forums, and I hope your little one feels better soon!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

